# Any playing music and fishing?



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Im sure you guys play a lot of music but do y'all fish at all?

I got the best beach bar and wade fishing spot in POC but looking to find some live music.
Boat ride is included so let me know and we'll throw a party.

Get Johnny out there with his pork tacos!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I can jam , cook , and fish. :slimer:


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Iv heard you jam and saw yr pork tacos so you pass the test. We're going to POC on the may 4-6 weekend if you want to get out of Hou and catch some fish, cook and play. Btw, we just drink and play the bongos.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

You looking for a band to come play out on the island near the big Jetties?

Greens or Cedars side of big jetties? 

I'm a fishin fool and have a band that would rock your party. The only questionable part of the equation is how to safely get music/sound equipment out to the island without it getting salt water on it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's hard ta carry my stuff down there own my Harley. But I have a reason to go. I have a friend I want to see. Help me out here. :brew2:


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

We have a honda 2k gen thats real quiet and a larger one thats very loud.

The upstairs is closed off to put your equipment in case of rain but normally, we get no sand or salt spray or residue at all. The lower porch is open and a bit breeze at night but offers a great atmosphere at night as you all can imagine. Plenty of space for a 2-4 piece group. We have a 24' Pathfinder boat so will hold a lot but just cover in large trash bags just in case.

Yall let me know some dates to shoot for and lets plan a party!
But not June 8th due to daughters graduation.


----------

